# WLAN und Repeater



## rmylius (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

vielleicht ist die Frage einfach zu beantworten :

Ich möchte im gesamten Gebäude mit einem oder mehreren Laptop's herumlaufen / fahren können.

Die Halle bzw. Werkstatt ist ca. 1500 m² groß, hat etliche Stahlregale und zwei Trennwände.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Ist mit einem WLAN mit mehreren Accespoints ein sicherer Kontakt zum Server möglich?

WIE?
Muss ich die Accespoints miteinander Verkabeln?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen? Positiv/Negativ ist egal.


Gruß

Rolf


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (14. Januar 2004)

Hi

Um auf 1500 m² überall eine gute Verbindung zu haben wirst du mehr als einen Access Poit brauchen. Du hast gesagt, die Werkstatt wird durch Trennwände geteilt. Ich würd auf jeden Fall in jedem Abschnitt 2 Access Points platzieren. Somit hast du überall eine gute Verbindung. Sollte sich dann nach einigen Testläufen herausstellen, dass es zu wenig sind musst du aufstocken. Die Access-Points würde ich ganz normal verkabeln. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## rmylius (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo Stauffenberg,

vielen Dank für die Info, das mit der Anzahl der Accespoint hab ich mir fast schon gedacht.

zur 2. Frage: Muß ich die Accespoints miteinander verkabeln, oder wird das Signal drahtlos übermittelt, sonst wär das Ganze mit dem Funknetz doch Quatsch, oder?

Ich verstehs nicht, brauch aber ne Antwort.

Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungen, mit welchem Accespoint das überhaupt zu machen ist.


Gruß

Rolf


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (15. Januar 2004)

Hi nochmal!

Also ich kann nur aus meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen sprechen mehr leider nicht. In einem Betrieb in dem ich mal gearbeitet habe, war es so, dass ein ganzes Stockwerk mit WLAN ausgestattet war. Diese Access-Points die Verwendet wurde waren jeder einzelne mit einem Switch (Stockwerkverteiler) verbunden. Dies ist glaub ich die simpelste möglichkeit ein flächendeckendes WLAN zu installieren. Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## rmylius (15. Januar 2004)

jau, ich auch nochmal...


ist das denn dann nicht so, dass ich unterschiedliche Segmente im Funknetz habe, jeweils mit einer eigenen IP?

Ich brauche den Funkbereich mit einer durchgehende Verbindung, ohne Unterbrechung oder Neuzuweisung der IP, sonst spielt meine Warenwirtschaft verückt und versteht sich nicht mehr mit dem Server.

Trotzdem Danke.

Rolf


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (15. Januar 2004)

Hi

Das mit der IP ist kein Problem, solltest du einen DHCP-Server verwenden, sagst du Ihm einfach, dass du eine "fixe" IP haben willst. Oder du stellst bei deiner WLAN-Karte einfach eine Fixe IP ein. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

